# Studying Ultra High Atmospheric Phenomena



## from_the_NEK (Mar 26, 2012)

This should be visible everywhere in the Northeast (if there aren't any clouds).

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/missions/atrex.html

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/wallops/news/12-16.html


----------



## legalskier (Mar 27, 2012)

_*NASA launches suborbital rockets from Virginia*
March 27, 2012
ATLANTIC, Va. (AP) — After several delays, NASA has launched five rockets from Virginia that are part of a study of the upper level jet stream. *** After launching, the rockets released a chemical tracer to form white clouds that allowed scientists and the public to visualize the winds._
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...crXm_Q?docId=bf897b2e3f24499dae26aded10f42bf2


----------



## octopus (Mar 27, 2012)

i hope those were the northeast snow rockets


----------

